# Modern Warfare 3 im Test: Eine Zerstörungsorgie im Stil von Michael Bay - Gamezone gibt Traumnote



## SebastianThoeing (7. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Modern Warfare 3 im Test: Eine Zerstörungsorgie im Stil von Michael Bay - Gamezone gibt Traumnote* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Modern Warfare 3 im Test: Eine Zerstörungsorgie im Stil von Michael Bay - Gamezone gibt Traumnote


----------



## Nick1313 (7. November 2011)

Und das ist jetzt ... gut?


----------



## Kc1 (7. November 2011)

Habe die Kampagne auch schon durch und war auch überraschend begeistert! VIEL besser als Battlefield 3 oder auch Black Ops. (Natürlich nur auf den Singleplayer bezogen)


----------



## Kuomo (7. November 2011)

Spiel an - Hirn aus, es funktioniert. Wenn ich sowas will schaue ich mir einen film an...


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2011)

activision soll (wie ea auch) eine sp-only-variante für ~ 20 euro rausbringen und ich würds mir sogar kaufen.


----------



## Jabbu (7. November 2011)

Das ist echt traurig.... 9/10 Punkten... "Bombige Inszenierung" .... genau das ist aus meiner Sicht das problem, dass es zu "bombig" ist, z uActionlastig geworden... und wirklich abwechslung hatte ich bisher nicht gesehen... die Inszenierung fand ich in BF3 besser... und die Grafik soll gut sein? Vllt auf Konsole aber auf PC ist sie veraltet... ein 8/10 würde ich noch verstehen.

Naja Activision hat genug Geld um ein Bisschien abzugeben - könnten jetzt böse Zungen behaupten .


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2011)

Komisch, ich fand die Kampagne von BF3 bis jetzt Klasse. Okay, Hab bis jetzt nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Levels durch, aber bis jetzt Abwechslung pur, viel Action, Atmosphäre pur. alleine wie es anfängt mit dem zug; ich fühlte mich sofort an Stirb Langsam 3 am Anfang erinnert


----------



## Jabbu (7. November 2011)

Beim besten Willen, ich hab mir das Fazit durchgelesen.... Dieser Vergleich mit einem Michael Bay kam von Activision von - komm nicht drauf wie der heißt. Aufjedenfall schmunzelt man da schon wenn man in den Fazit das nochmal lesen muss. Und bei Pro: Intelligente KI? Die muss ich wohl bei den Gegnern suchen... ich hab sie bisher nicht gefunden.

Auch der Punktevergleich das die Hirnrissige Story die ab MW2 anfängt besser ist als die von BF3 zu finden..ok....Inszenierung bei MW3 besser als BF3 weil die ganze zeit nur was Explodiert? aaaahja... Und bei Grafik gleichstand mit MW3? Endergebniss 3:1 für MW3? Ich bin kein Konsolero aber von MW3 und detailierte Objekte...den rest könnt ihr euch denken...


----------



## Blasterishere (7. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> activision soll (wie ea auch) eine sp-only-variante für ~ 20 euro rausbringen und ich würds mir sogar kaufen.


 
/sign

Würd ich auch machen. Der mp ist zwar ansich auch lustig nur dann nicht mehr wenn die PC version ständig ins gesicht geschlagen und verschlechtert wird.


----------



## DrProof (7. November 2011)

Knaller in Tüten, nur ohne Tüte...
Blender..


----------



## FlorianStangl (7. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Komisch, ich fand die Kampagne von BF3 bis jetzt Klasse. Okay, Hab bis jetzt nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Levels durch, aber bis jetzt Abwechslung pur, viel Action, Atmosphäre pur. alleine wie es anfängt mit dem zug; ich fühlte mich sofort an Stirb Langsam 3 am Anfang erinnert


 Hast du vor der Kampagne Multiplayer gespielt, evtl. auch die Beta? Die Kampagne ist gut gemacht, aber die Schlauch-Levels und die völlig fehlende Freiheit stören den guten Gesamteindruck aus meiner Sicht, was durch die größeren Möglichkeiten im Multiplayer noch verstärkt wird. Der Kontrast ist mir zu hoch. Ein paar gute Momente im späteren Verlauf hat sie aber, insbesondere die Atmosphäre hat mich dann später gepackt.


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Hast du vor der Kampagne Multiplayer gespielt, evtl. auch die Beta? Die Kampagne ist gut gemacht, aber die Schlauch-Levels und die völlig fehlende Freiheit stören den guten Gesamteindruck aus meiner Sicht, was durch die größeren Möglichkeiten im Multiplayer noch verstärkt wird. Der Kontrast ist mir zu hoch. Ein paar gute Momente im späteren Verlauf hat sie aber, insbesondere die Atmosphäre hat mich dann später gepackt.


 
Nö, ich hab natürlich in der Beta MP angefangen, mit den Reloaded Release die Kampagne angefangen und jetzt mi dem echten Release bis jetzt nur Mp und Koop 

Klar ist es ein sehr großer Kontrast in Sachen Freiheit zwischen Kampagne und MP, aber das finde ich gut. Ich möchte kein ARMA oder OPF spielen. Wenn ich eine Kampagne Spiele dann interessiert mich Open World weniger als eine packende Geschichte mit packenden Levels, und der Start der Kampagne hat mich gleich mitgerissen wie, um bei dem Vegleich zu bleiben, ein Jerry Bruckheimer oder John Mc Tiernan Film


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2011)

Woah ! Und wieder ein Mega-Chinaböller, der einen wohl so stark blendet, dass automatisch Traumwertungen runtergeregnet kommen. Der nächste Shooter mit vernünftiger KI, Bewegungsfreiheit und 0% Patriotismus-Gehabe lässt wohl wieder länger auf sich warten. Kluge und anspruchsvolle FPS á la "Crysis" sind halt selten...


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Woah ! Und wieder ein Dauer-Explosionsmachwerk, das einen wohl so stark blendet, dass Traumwertungen runtergeregnet kommen. Der nächste Shooter mit vernünftiger KI, Bewegungsfreiheit und 0% Patriotismus-Gehabe lässt wohl wieder länger auf sich warten. Kluge und anspruchsvolle FPS á la "Crysis" sind halt selten...


 
Eben genauso wie im Kino  Dort bekommt auch jeder Schund mit 3D Effekten oder Actionpopcorn Traumbewertungen.


----------



## pepperbrooks (7. November 2011)

haha das nenn ich mal nen fanboy test  

Zitat beim Vergleich zu BF3:
"Auch beim Sound ist keiner wirklich sehr viel besser, deshalb: Punkt für beide!"

hahahahaha ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen. der sound von MW3 ist lachhaft in gegensatz zu BF3 !! allein diese absurde aussage entzieht diesem test jegliche objektivität..
diese papierwaffensounds bei MW... hahahaha


----------



## Kc1 (7. November 2011)

Die Kampagne von MW3 ist durchaus abwechslungsreich. Es gibt neben beeindruckenden Brachialmissionen auch ruhige Abschnitte. Und die Inszenierung sucht derzeit im Shooter Genre seines gleichen. Natürlich beruht diese zum großen Teil auf Explosionen, Zerstörung und Tempo. Aber das macht z.B. Uncharted auch nicht anders und ist mir viel lieber als die eher lahme Battlefield Kampagne.

Aber jedem das seine. Zum Schluss zählt sowieso der Mehrspieler Modus und da hat Battlefield dann mMn doch die Nase vorn.


----------



## johnny05 (7. November 2011)

Stupider Arcade-Shooter mit strunzdummer KI...eben ein typisches CoD..


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. November 2011)

> *Die Kollegen von Gamezone haben sich die Singleplayer-Kampagne von  Modern Warfare 3 genau angesehen und lineare Schlauchlevels,  Gegner-Spawning bis zum Trigger-Punkt sowie keinerlei  Gameplay-Neuerungen festgestellt.* Dafür punktet der Shooter mit bester  Inszenierung, abwechslungsreichen Missionen, sehr guten  Zwischensequenzen und einer sauberen und vor allem flotten Optik. Das  ergibt die Spielspaß-Note 9/10.



Womit das Spiel von vornherein wieder in die Kategorie "neu verpacktes Altes" einzustufen ist. Muss ich mir nicht gehen. 
Offenere Level, Gameplay-Neuerungen und weniger "Bombast-Kiddiecore-Action", dafür eine echte Handlung. Dann wäre es gut so und ich würd mir CoD mal wieder ansehen. 

Rein handwerklich mag das Spiel gut sein und es läuft wohl auch sauber und flüssig. Aber das sind in meinen Augen keine 9/10 Punkte wert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Eben genauso wie im Kino  Dort bekommt auch jeder Schund mit 3D Effekten oder Actionpopcorn Traumbewertungen.


 
Solches Krawumm-Kino kann ich mir ja ab und an auch ansehen, doch als Spieler (!) lege ich dann doch mehr Wert auf Herausforderungen und Möglichkeiten, die Umwelt interaktiv zu nutzen. Was bringt es mir wenn der Horizont vor lauter Detonationen geradezu brennt während ich mich mit KI-Deppen in Schlauchleveln quäle ?! Da kann ich genauso gut meinen linken Fuß zur Maussteuerung nutzen und parallel dazu Popcorn fressen. *g*

Ich weiss auch nicht, aber schon seit dem Erstling vor gefühlten 10 Jahren hat diese Reihe bei mir eigentlich nur Brechreize hervorlocken können. Das Gefühl hat sich auch mit MW3 nicht geändert.


----------



## Hirnverteiler (7. November 2011)

Seit wann hat Michael Bay Stil? Ich finde sogar Uwe Boll hat mehr Talent als diese Karotte. 
Aber gut, ich hab mit CoD eh schon lange nichts mehr am Hut also muss ich mir diesen [wievielten? ich habs vergessen] Teil auch nicht zulegen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (7. November 2011)

die grafik is auch sowas von 2006


----------



## HMCpretender (7. November 2011)

Wenn ich Lust auf eine Zerstörungsorgie von Michael Bay habe, dann gucke ich einen Film - ist billiger.


----------



## Dab0 (7. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solches Krawumm-Kino kann ich mir ja ab und an auch ansehen, doch als Spieler (!) lege ich dann doch mehr Wert auf Herausforderungen und Möglichkeiten, die Umwelt interaktiv zu nutzen. Was bringt es mir wenn der Horizont vor lauter Detonationen geradezu brennt während ich mich mit KI-Deppen in Schlauchleveln quäle ?! Da kann ich genauso gut meinen linken Fuß zur Maussteuerung nutzen und parallel dazu Popcorn fressen. *g*
> 
> Ich weiss auch nicht, aber schon seit dem Erstling vor gefühlten 10 Jahren hat diese Reihe bei mir eigentlich nur Brechreize hervorlocken können. Das Gefühl hat sich auch mit MW3 nicht geändert.


 die ersten beiden cods warn noch richtig genial weil grössteils alles neu und unbekannt war(inovationen)
aber was activsion*würg* aus dem spiel gemacht hat *würg* 
mir fällt da eingentlich nur der vergleich mit schlechten soapoperas ein(gibts eigentlich gute!?ich schau son müll net)


----------



## Jabbu (7. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Womit das Spiel von vornherein wieder in die Kategorie "neu verpacktes Altes" einzustufen ist. Muss ich mir nicht gehen.
> Offenere Level, Gameplay-Neuerungen und weniger "Bombast-Kiddiecore-Action", dafür eine echte Handlung. Dann wäre es gut so und ich würd mir CoD mal wieder ansehen.
> 
> Rein handwerklich mag das Spiel gut sein und es läuft wohl auch sauber und flüssig. Aber das sind in meinen Augen keine 9/10 Punkte wert.



Den Test hat sowieso - wenn man den Fazit liesst - ein Fanboy wohl geschrieben oder er hat eine kleine Spende bekommen... Bei Activision kann ich mir alles vorstellen  
Aber das ist genau meine Meinung 9/10 Punkten ist eine zu hohe Bewertung... schon allein ist das Spiel sogar noch Kürzer als die davorherigen...


----------



## wurzn (7. November 2011)

Bewertungen sollten von kunden kommen, nicht von Händlern. Denn das, ist Werbung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2011)

Dab0 schrieb:


> die ersten beiden cods warn noch richtig genial weil grössteils alles neu und unbekannt war(inovationen)
> aber was activsion*würg* aus dem spiel gemacht hat *würg*
> mir fällt da eingentlich nur der vergleich mit schlechten soapoperas ein(gibts eigentlich gute!?ich schau son müll net)


 
Innovativ ??? Öhm... Ich habe vor Wochen nochmal den allerersten CoD-Teil von nem Freund geliehen, installiert und grob ne Stunde reingeschnuppert. Dort konnte man keinen Abschnitt beenden bis nicht auch der allerletzte (!) Nazi-Soldat mit Blei vollgepumpt wurde. Ansonsten kam man gar nicht weiter, weil eine unsichtbare Wand einen daran hinderte. Wenn man DAS als Innovation sieht... 
Das kommt davon wenn man tonnenweise Scripts sinnfrei einbaut. 

Da war das uralte Medal of Honor um Lichtjahre besser. Es hatte Story, es hatte Atmosphäre, sogar eine recht brauchbare KI und vor allem: Abwechslung !!! Aber auch der jüngste MoH-Spross hat sich zuviel von COD abgeguckt. Fataler Fehler !!!


----------



## Jabbu (7. November 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> Bewertungen sollten von kunden kommen, nicht von Händlern. Denn das, ist Werbung.


 
Leider sind manche Kunden nicht sehr Objektiv und machen Rachewertungen weil es auf ihren System nicht gut läuft (zb GTA 4) oder bei BF3 wo jede Schlechte Bewertung bei Spieletipps.de und Amazon.de zu sehen ist nur wegen Origin ist und nicht wegen dem Spiel selbst - jemand der die Wertung sieht und nicht weiß das diese Wertung nur wegen "Origin" ist - denkt natürlich dass das Spiel selbst Scheisse ist...obwohl es sehr gut gemacht wurde.


----------



## Belgium (7. November 2011)

Also die ersten CoD waren schon toll, hab ich gerne gespielt, besonders im Multiplayer, Carentan Karte sag ich nur... herrlich, das moderne Setting, hab nur MW 1 gespielt hat mich nie angemacht... Ja is ein Spiel wirklich toll, wenn alle 2 Sekunden etwas explodiert? Die CoD Reihe verkommt langsam zu Spielen a la die 90ziger zu schlechten inaktiven Filmen


----------



## maikblack2011 (7. November 2011)

Peinlich diese Wertung.
Man riecht fast in jedem Satz den Fanboy.


----------



## Sheggo (7. November 2011)

auch wieder von vorne bis hinten durchgeskriptet? ist doch eher ein point&click und kein shooter mehr 
echt schade...naja wems gefällt...


----------



## nokami (7. November 2011)

Die Bewertung ist echt klasse, vor allem wo er sagt das CoD fast genauso gut aussieht wie BF3. Activision hat wohl mehr Geld in die Magazine zum fälschen der Tests ausgegeben als für die Marketingkampagne.


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> vor allem wo er sagt das CoD fast genauso gut aussieht wie BF3.


 
der tester vergleicht die konsolen-versionen und ich schätze mal, dass sich dort bf3 und mw 3 in der tat nicht so sehr viel geben werden.
oder bist du anderer meinung?


----------



## Cicero (7. November 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> Die Bewertung ist echt klasse, vor allem wo er sagt das CoD fast genauso gut aussieht wie BF3. Activision hat wohl mehr Geld in die Magazine zum fälschen der Tests ausgegeben als für die Marketingkampagne.


 
Du hast den Test aber schon gelesen, oder? Denn der bezieht sich alleinig auf die KONSOLENFASSUNG von MW3 und BF3. Und wie BF3 auf der Konsole aussieht, wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Zum Test generell muss ich mich auch fragen, wer den geschrieben hat. Bei den Aussagen zur Story wird´s wirklich abenteuerlich - Ehrlich, ich bin MW2 Fan und freue mich auf MW3, aber die Story war schon ziemlich Banane. Gut, BF3 war auch kein Meilenstein, aber schlechter garantiert nicht.

Hier mal ein Artikel zur Story: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/call-...l_of_duty_modern_warfare_3,46650,2561775.html

Cicero


----------



## Dab0 (7. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Innovativ ??? Öhm... Ich habe vor Wochen nochmal den allerersten CoD-Teil von nem Freund geliehen, installiert und grob ne Stunde reingeschnuppert. Dort konnte man keinen Abschnitt beenden bis nicht auch der allerletzte (!) Nazi-Soldat mit Blei vollgepumpt wurde. Ansonsten kam man gar nicht weiter, weil eine unsichtbare Wand einen daran hinderte. Wenn man DAS als Innovation sieht...
> Das kommt davon wenn man tonnenweise Scripts sinnfrei einbaut.
> 
> Da war das uralte Medal of Honor um Lichtjahre besser. Es hatte Story, es hatte Atmosphäre, sogar eine recht brauchbare KI und vor allem: Abwechslung !!! Aber auch der jüngste MoH-Spross hat sich zuviel von COD abgeguckt. Fataler Fehler !!!



du siehst es von heute aus 
ABER schau mal von der damaligen zeit aus 
und ja medal war gut aber cod zu diesem zeitpunkt auch


----------



## Ruffnek (7. November 2011)

war doch zu erwarten. Die BF3 kampagne ist wirklich total langweilig. im MP Part liegt de Särke von BF.
Was mich an BF3 stöhrt ist der Wahnsinnige Hardwarehunger. Das ist total übertreiben


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. November 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> war doch zu erwarten. Die BF3 kampagne ist wirklich total langweilig. im MP Part liegt de Särke von BF.
> Was mich an BF3 stöhrt ist der Wahnsinnige Hardwarehunger. Das ist total übertreiben



Jepp, im ersten Teil stimme ich Dir überein.MP geht klar an BF3 wobei ich viele Leute kenne, die mit Panzer,Flugzeugen und sonstigem überfordert sind.Die spielen halt lieber Infantry only wie bei CoD.Deshlab kann man das auch nur bedingt vergleichen.

Aber der SP Part in COD war schon immer Klasse.Hat mir persönlich immer recht gut gefallen und hat Spaß gemacht.


Hardwarehunger in BF3? Also ich habe alles auf High außer Schatten mittel und Bewegungsunschärfe aus sowie Anisotrop auf 8x.
Hab durchweg im Schnitt 50 FPS was mehr als ausreicht. (Siehe Signatur)
Ganz ehrlich hatte ich mit schlimmeren gerechnet.

Mal schauen.Leider bleibt CoD immer sehr lange recht teuer.Mal gucken ob ich es mir zusätzlich zu BF3 mal kaufen werde.
Ich schau auch mal wie die Meinungen meines alten CoD4 Clans sind was den MP betrifft.


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. November 2011)

Dab0 schrieb:


> du siehst es von heute aus
> ABER schau mal von der damaligen zeit aus
> und ja medal war gut aber cod zu diesem zeitpunkt auch


 

Die Zeiten kenn ich auch noch.Fand zwar CoD 1 auch sehr gut aber nur den SP.
Mein Fav. war damals Medal of Honor Spearhead und AA. Jaja.............schöne Clanwars unter ]**Xc**[ Flagge gespielt.
Aber heutzutage diese Spiele mit in einen Vergleich einzubringen sollte man eher nicht machen.Das ist ja 10 Jahre her.


----------



## MisterCritics (7. November 2011)

Mw3 macht riesig spaß, vor allem ist es sehr einfach mit freunden ein game zu joinen. Habs mir bei amazon vorbestellt und kanns kaum erwarten. Leider find ich die vorbestellerboni bisschen arm aber was solls.


----------



## Dreamlfall (7. November 2011)

also mir persönlich hat die BF3 Kampange viel mehr spaß als die von MW2 oder Black ops gemacht! Und das was ich hier lese ist auch nur das gleiche ! Nein,nein dieses Jahr wirds nichts! Naja ich warte bis Cod sich nicht mehr selbst kopiert!


----------



## Vordack (7. November 2011)

Ich finds interessant, mal wieder, wie viele Leute das Spiel schon so gut kennen


----------



## Dreamlfall (7. November 2011)

Wenn ihr das Game schon so "Genial" findet dann ladet es euch runter bitte! Die haben genug geld! Außerdem ergibt sich die chance das es mal anders bzw. was neues wird! Über Tunngle gehts auch online  für 0€


----------



## Joerg2 (7. November 2011)

Also da es bei MW3 keine interessanten Vorbestellerboni gibt (CoD4 hab ich schon, das Mediamarkt TShirt gibts anscheinend nur in L und das Steelbook von MediaMarkt brauch ich auch nicht), kann ich auch gut warten, bis das mal für nen Zwani zu bekommen ist. Für Multi hab ich ja schon BF3, und nur für SP lohnt der Preis nicht.

Aber scharf bin ich schon auf die Kampagne. Die von BF3 konnte mich irgendwie nicht so ganz überzeugen. Zwar war die Atmo dank der ganzen Lichteffekte wirklich genial, aber 



Spoiler



als meine beiden Kollegen vom Jet abgeknallt wurden


 war mir das im Gegensatz zur MW2 Szene in der 



Spoiler



Ghost und ich selbst verbrannt wurden


 vollkommen egal, da die anderen Charaktere zwar da sind, aber irgendwie fand ich, dass die nie eine echte Persönlichkeit waren wie z.B. der Hubschrauberpilot in BFC2...
Genauso die Tatsache, dass ich mich immer relativ stark in so einem Script-Koresett fühlte. Macht man nicht _genau _was der Entwickler erwartet, erwartet einen schnell das virtuelle Ableben. Genauso wie die KI auch nur eben auf dieses durchgescriptete Verhalten reagieren  können. Kommt man z.B. von der Seite, wenn das Game einen Frontal erwartet, checkt die KI das erst dann, wenn die Gegner quasi down sind...
Modern Warfare war zwar auch nie ohne Scripts und das erwarte ich auch von keinem Spiel, aber rein subjektiv hab ich mich nie so gegängelt gefühlt wie in BF3...


----------



## Kuomo (7. November 2011)

*facepalm*



Ruffnek schrieb:


> war doch zu erwarten. Die BF3 kampagne ist wirklich total langweilig. im MP Part liegt de Särke von BF.
> Was mich an BF3 stöhrt ist der Wahnsinnige Hardwarehunger. Das ist total übertreiben


 
Bitte kauf dir ne konsole. Hardwarehunger?! Alle freuen sich, dass ein PC spiel endlich mal wieder wie ein PC spiel aussieht, nämlich den konsolen überlegen und du regst dich auf. Ausserdem, falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast: auf PC kann man die grafik einstellen und damit auch die benötigte leistung.


----------



## Cicero (7. November 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Mw3 macht riesig spaß, vor allem ist es sehr einfach mit freunden ein game zu joinen. Habs mir bei amazon vorbestellt ....



Echt? Interessant. Dann weißt du definitiv schon vielmehr wie alle Games-Redakteure und User zusammen. Schon gespielt, oder was? Ach ja mit Freunden joinen: Bei MW2 ein echter Krampf und hat kaum funktioniert. Trotz privater Party sind wir oftmals in unterschiedlichen Teams gelandet, manchmal konnten auch nur ein paar Joinen und der Rest blieb außen vor.


----------



## Darknomis806 (7. November 2011)

hab den singleplayer durchgezockt und kann ach nur sagen: Bombe! Keine schwachsinns story wie bei mw2 und ein finale oooohhhh gott gleich nochmal zocken^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2011)

> Fazit: "Wenn man MW3 mit einem Wort beschreiben kann, dann "Bombe!". Zum einen, weil die Inszenierung bombig gut ist, und zum anderen, weil irgendwas einfach permanent explodiert! Modern Warfare 3 ist wie eine dieser Zerstörungsorgien von Michael Bay, nur auf Crack und zum Mitspielen."


Weil dauernd was explodiert ist das Spiel toll? Wie alt waren denn die Tester? 12?
"Huch, wie geil, da explodiert was."

Ich selbst kann über das Spiel nichts sagen, hab es selbst ja noch nicht gezockt, aber solche Argumente find ich irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Samisil (7. November 2011)

Immer dieser Konflikt der BF3 und MW3 Fanboys... mir doch egal welche Marke, Hauptsache geiles Spiel, und da nehmen beide sich nichts!

Heute Nacht ab Mitternacht wird MW3 gezockt. Key von MMOGA schon da, Download fertig, ready to kill.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (7. November 2011)

Naja bei dem Sound wohl etwas übertrieben, der hört sich einfach nur billig an...
Zudem sieht der Artikel aus, als hätte ihn nen 14 - Jähriger verfasst.... (oder nen BRAVO Redakteur)


----------



## Harf (7. November 2011)

Cicero schrieb:


> Echt? Interessant. Dann weißt du definitiv schon vielmehr wie alle Games-Redakteure und User zusammen. Schon gespielt, oder was? Ach ja mit Freunden joinen: Bei MW2 ein echter Krampf und hat kaum funktioniert. Trotz privater Party sind wir oftmals in unterschiedlichen Teams gelandet, manchmal konnten auch nur ein paar Joinen und der Rest blieb außen vor.


 
Ist aber so, ein großteil der Läden hat schon ab Freitag verkauft, ich hab meins am Samstag zugeschickt bekommen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die kampagne echt wirklich unbeschreibar grandios ist( BF3 kann da nur in der Jet Mission mithalten), und auch der MP wurde ordentlich verbessert. Zum einen funktioniert das machtmaking-System gut, und die verbindung ist stest sehr gut. Außerdem haben sie sich endlich an die nervige Host-Migratio drangesetzt, sodass bisjetzt JEDE einwandfrei funktioniert hat und es nicht zu einem einzigen verbindungsabbruch kam. Der einzige kritikpunkt den ich habe, ist dass es derzeit nicht möglich ist mit einer gruppe einige Modi zu betreten, andere aber schon, bisjetzt das einzige problem


----------



## UthaSnake (7. November 2011)

Wie sich hier einige über das fazit aufregen...meine güte ^^

Nur weil was im spiel explodiert ist das geil? 
Wenns gut inszeniert ist, JA!

Deswegen schaut man auch trashige Actionfilme, oder zockt eben sowas wie MW3, weil man Spaß haben will.
Ich für meinen Teil zocke zumindest deswegen dieses Spiel!

ich erwarte hier keine revolution, keinen neuen Meilenstein der alles besser macht als andere. Kein mit Preisen überhäuftes Kunstwerk der Gamingszene.

Wer dieses Jahr auf den ganzen Hype (egal ob nun BF3, oder MW3) gehört hat, auf diese ganze Marketingkacke reingefallen ist und sich nun morgen das Spiel kauft mit dem Gedanken er wird DAS Spiel schlechthin zocken, tut mir leid!

Für mich ist MW3 zurzeit ein normales Spiel, welches ich mir kaufen werde, hoffentlich spaß dran haben werde  und gut!
Und der Spaß besteht halt darin das ich nach nem langen ätzenden tag, das Hirn (anstatt bei RTL, bei MW3) ausschalten kann und einfach nur eine wunderbare BOMBASTISCHE Inszenierung erleben kann.

...und dafür brauch ich nicht 12 sein, was manche hier so cool und dämlich von sich geben!


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Wie sich hier einige über das fazit aufregen...meine güte ^^
> 
> Nur weil was im spiel explodiert ist das geil?
> Wenns gut inszeniert ist, JA!
> ...


 
Damit waren der/die Tester gemeint und nicht die Spieler. Denn der Ausschnitt dieses Fazits (auf der Seite ist es viel länger und deutlicher) klang wie von einem 12-jährigen a la "Voll krassa geil Explosionen -> tolles Spiel."


----------



## z3ro22 (7. November 2011)

habt ihr nichts besseres zutun


----------



## z3ro22 (7. November 2011)

vlt bereitet ihr euch schon mal drauf vor was so die nächsten monate passiert.


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Game schon so "Genial" findet dann ladet es euch runter bitte! Die haben genug geld! Außerdem ergibt sich die chance das es mal anders bzw. was neues wird! Über Tunngle gehts auch online  für 0€


 
Was geht denn mit dir? Nur weil dir CoD nicht / nicht mehr gefällt (keine Ahnung), musst du nicht andere dazu animieren das Spiel zu laden 

Wenn euch BF3 schon so gut gefällt, wieso spielt ihr dann nicht und lästert stattdessen in nem Forum über MW3 ab?
Echt, schön langsam kann ich dieses ganze Rumgeheule nicht mehr lesen.

Wems gefällt, der soll sich das Spiel zulegen und wems nicht gefällt, der soll es halt bleiben lassen.
Ist doch die Sache von jedem selbst, was er spielt und was nicht ...

Ich finde es btw. gut, dass es in CoD keine großartigen Neuerungen gibt - da weiß man wenigstens was man bekommt.
Experimente die schiefgegangen sind, gibts zur Genüge und wie das Gejammere dann groß ist, wenn die Fortsetzung von einem ach so geliebten Spiel nicht mehr so gut ankommt wie das Original, weil zu viel geändert wurde.

Für neue Sachen soll man einfach ne neue Franchise einführen - wieso was altbewährtes zwingend über den Haufen werfen?


----------



## Crizpy (7. November 2011)

ich hab oben bei suchen "battlefield fanboys" geschrieben und bin hier gelandet xD


----------



## ddanny1008 (7. November 2011)

Schon traurig, wie die ganzen BF3-Fanboys rumheulen, weil ein CoD gut bewertet wird... 
BF3 und CoD:MW3, keiner dieser Spiele _wird _und _hat _das Rad neu erfunden. Beide Spiele haben ihre Fanbase und beide Spiele wollen auch unterschiedliche Gruppen ansprechen. 

Was ich auch schlimm finde ist, dass jeder der CoD mag, als 12 Jähriger Fanboy abgestempelt wird. Die Leute, die das machen, sind in meinen Augen nicht besser, als die Beschimpfungen die sie äußern.

Seht es ein, CoD:MW3 und BF3, keiner diese Spiele ist schlecht. Wenn es nicht euer Geschmack ist, ok. Aber zu sagen, dass sie von Grund auf schlecht sind und alle anderen, die eine andere Meinung haben, als Dumm abzustempel, ist einfach falsch.

mfg

Danny


----------



## Terether (7. November 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> ich hab oben bei suchen "battlefield fanboys" geschrieben und bin hier gelandet xD


ich lach mir den ar*** ab 
Beide spiele sind gut.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (7. November 2011)

MW3 vs. BF3...blablabla...nuclear missle bomb...blablabla


----------



## N7ghty (7. November 2011)

Mögt ihr Michael Bay in letzter Zeit, oder warum wird der grad ständig erwähnt?^^


----------



## Datamind (7. November 2011)

Hehe, Vorhang auf für die Fanboy Show!

Ich amüsiere mich wirklich köstlich wenn ich hier so einige neidische Kommentare seitens der BF3 Jungs lese. Einwandfrei, das ist schon fast wie in einer Seifenoper  macht ruhig weiter damit, the show must go on...


----------



## N7ghty (7. November 2011)

Also so Kommentare im Test wie "CoD wischt mit BF3 den Boden auf" sind ja wohl total lächerlich. BF3 hatte auch seine Momente, aber insgesamt eine ruhigere Inszenierung. Da wurde öfters das Tempo rausgenommen und dann konnte man einfach mal die Atmosphäre wirken lassen. Und dass die Grafik der beiden Spiele fast gleichwertig ist, ist ja wohl der Witz des Jahrtausends...
Klar sind beide Spiele gut, aber der Test liest sich echt wie von einem CoD-Fanboy. Objektivität sieht da irgendwie anders aus.


----------



## Reisfisch (7. November 2011)

Also ich würde mich definitiv als BF3 Fanboy bezeichnen, werde mir MW3 aber trotzdem mal anschauen...

Aber diese Kinderszene wird 100%tig wieder eine Debatte um sogenannte "Killerspiele" enflammen und Politiker, welche mal wieder ins Rampenlicht müssen, werden wieder nach einem Verbot jaulen. Und die ganze Öffentlichkeit wird wieder nur diese gemeinen "Killerspiele" sehen, die verboten gehören...ich sehs jetzt schon kommen..


----------



## BuffaloBilI (7. November 2011)

Die Fanboy-Show findet auf beiden Seiten statt. 

BF3 ist draußen Leute, also könnt ihr jetzt mit dem CoD-Flamen aufhören.

Ebenso  an die CoD-Fanboys, die jetzt BF3 niedermachen, weil CoD jetzt das vermeintlich bessere Spiel werden könnte...das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (7. November 2011)

Wie sie es nicht glauben können, das es neben BF auch andere sehr gute Spiele gibt  Trollt ruhig weiter rum...


----------



## stawacz (7. November 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Also so Kommentare im Test wie "CoD wischt mit BF3 den Boden auf" sind ja wohl total lächerlich. BF3 hatte auch seine Momente, aber insgesamt eine ruhigere Inszenierung. Da wurde öfters das Tempo rausgenommen und dann konnte man einfach mal die Atmosphäre wirken lassen. Und dass die Grafik der beiden Spiele fast gleichwertig ist, ist ja wohl der Witz des Jahrtausends...
> Klar sind beide Spiele gut, aber der Test liest sich echt wie von einem CoD-Fanboy. Objektivität sieht da irgendwie anders aus.


 
vor allem,welches schwein interessiert diese dämliche schrottkampagne???

im MP gibts nur ein spiel und das is BF,,ich bin mal gespannt wieviele leute in einem jahr noch MW3 online zocken...dann können wir ja mal vergleichen

btw  das teil würd ich nich mal saugen,,dafür wär mir der traffic zu schade


----------



## N7ghty (7. November 2011)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Wie sie es nicht glauben können, das es neben BF auch andere sehr gute Spiele gibt  Trollt ruhig weiter rum...


 Wer trollt denn hier grade rum? Hier ist doch grad alles ziemlich friedlich.


----------



## Fleshless91 (7. November 2011)

ddanny1008 schrieb:


> Schon traurig, wie die ganzen BF3-Fanboys rumheulen, weil ein CoD gut bewertet wird...
> BF3 und CoD:MW3, keiner dieser Spiele _wird _und _hat _das Rad neu erfunden. Beide Spiele haben ihre Fanbase und beide Spiele wollen auch unterschiedliche Gruppen ansprechen.
> 
> Was ich auch schlimm finde ist, dass jeder der CoD mag, als 12 Jähriger Fanboy abgestempelt wird. Die Leute, die das machen, sind in meinen Augen nicht besser, als die Beschimpfungen die sie äußern.
> ...


 
/sign DANKE!



BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Die Fanboy-Show findet auf beiden Seiten statt.
> 
> BF3 ist draußen Leute, also könnt ihr jetzt mit dem CoD-Flamen aufhören.
> 
> Ebenso  an die CoD-Fanboys, die jetzt BF3 niedermachen, weil CoD jetzt das vermeintlich bessere Spiel werden könnte...das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Aber so wie ich das mitbekomme doch um einiges mehr seitens der BF3 Fanboys



N7ghty schrieb:


> ...Und dass die Grafik der beiden Spiele fast gleichwertig ist, ist ja wohl der Witz des Jahrtausends...


 
Für dich nochmal zum 3. mal oder so in diesem Thread : In dem Test geht es um die KONSOLENVERSIONEN


Und an alle die jetzt über COD lästern und nur ihr BF3 kennen : In Battlefield gehts nicht auch viel um Explosionen und deren Inszenierung? Nur weil es dort schöner ist heißt es nicht dass es gleich weniger ist (OMG GRAPHICS) 

Ich habe BF3 und werde mir morgen COD kaufen weil ich auch des öfteren eben mal ein schnelles Gameplay auf kleinen Maps will, für taktische Sachen und so gibts dann wiederrum BF3, also warum nicht einfach beide Spiele existieren lassen die sich eig. ziemlich gut ergänzen?.

Mfg Fleshless91


----------



## saubermann666 (7. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hehe, Vorhang auf für die Fanboy Show!
> 
> Ich amüsiere mich wirklich köstlich wenn ich hier so einige neidische Kommentare seitens der BF3 Jungs lese. Einwandfrei, das ist schon fast wie in einer Seifenoper  macht ruhig weiter damit, the show must go on...


 
Höhö, ich schau mir aber auch oft zu News, die mich nicht im geringsten interessieren nur die Kommentare an - einfach weils mich freut. Ich stell mir da immer jemand vor, der mit hochrotem Kopf den Bildschirm anschreit...

Sind eigentlich die Jungs/Mädels von GameZone irgendwie Fans von "!"? Ist mir nur aufgefallen, gefühlt gab es mehr Ausrufzeichen als Punkte 

BTT: Scheint so, als würd ich mir doch eher MW3 anspielen als BF3. Zumindest wenn ichs in der Videothek ausleihen kann oder für 15€ irgendwo bekomme


----------



## N7ghty (7. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> vor allem,welches schwein interessiert diese dämliche schrottkampagne???
> 
> im MP gibts nur ein spiel und das is BF,,ich bin mal gespannt wieviele leute in einem jahr noch MW3 online zocken...dann können wir ja mal vergleichen
> 
> btw  das teil würd ich nich mal saugen,,dafür wär mir der traffic zu schade


 Mich interessiert diese Schrottkampagne, genauso wie sie mich bei BFBC2 interessiert hat. Ist alles nicht so hektisch wie im Multiplayer und die Kampagne hatte auch viele gute Momente.


----------



## Datamind (7. November 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Wer trollt denn hier grade rum? Hier ist doch grad alles ziemlich friedlich.


 
Die haben ihr Pulver schon verschossen...


----------



## stawacz (7. November 2011)

ja mag sein,,nur bei nem spiel wo "ich"und viele der leute die ich kenne,am ende weit über tausend spielstunden haben,interessiert so n 5 std häppchen nich wirklich,,ich hab den singleplayer bisher nich mal gestartet und wird wohl auch nich passieren.so viel langeweile kann ich garnich haben


----------



## Datamind (7. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja mag sein,,nur bei nem spiel wo "ich"und viele der leute die ich kenne,am ende weit über tausend spielstunden haben,interessiert so n 5 std häppchen nich wirklich,,ich hab den singleplayer bisher nich mal gestartet und wird wohl auch nich passieren.so viel langeweile kann ich garnich haben


 
Also die Kampagne von CoD ist durch BF nicht zu toppen... da gibt CoD den Takt an. Die Action und Inzenierung ist IMHO einzigartig. Bei der Langzeitmotivation im Multiplayer würde ich BF als Gewinner bezeichnen. In BFBC2 habe ich jetzt auch knapp 1000 Stunden, dafür musste man ca. 1.5 Jahre warten bis die Sache halbwegs Bugfrei läuft. BFBC2 ist erst seit dem letzten Patch auch auf 32 slot lagfrei zu spielen. Von den Hitboxen will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen und von Origin in BF3 auch nicht.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (7. November 2011)

Ich denke es liegt nicht am Spiel selbst, Call of Duty, sondern zum einen Teil an dem Erfolg, den einige diesem Spiel nicht gönnen (was ich teilweise auch nicht tue, es aber nicht jedem auf die Nase binde), sowie an der Fangemeinschaft, die bei Call of Duty wirklich aus 40% Minderjährigen besteht (kann mir nun keiner erzählen, dass er noch nie ein kleines Kind mit Headset, zumindest auf Konsole gehört hat), bei Battlefield aber leider auch zunimmt...


----------



## Phone83 (7. November 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Also die Kampagne von CoD ist durch BF nicht zu toppen... da gibt CoD den Takt an. Die Action und Inzenierung ist IMHO einzigartig. Bei der Langzeitmotivation im Multiplayer würde ich BF als Gewinner bezeichnen. In BFBC2 habe ich jetzt auch knapp 1000 Stunden, dafür musste man ca. 1.5 Jahre warten bis die Sache halbwegs Bugfrei läuft. BFBC2 ist erst seit dem letzten Patch auch auf 32 slot lagfrei zu spielen. Von den Hitboxen will ich jetzt gar nicht anfangen und von Origin in BF3 auch nicht.


 bitte was? habe alle sp von cod gespielt und sie sind sehr wohl zu übertreffen und ich setzt bf3 sp gleich mit dem letzen mw. skript nicht so gut dafür opisch und atmo viel besser.
was im mp besser ist muss jeder für sich wissen ich möchte auch eine gute grafik haben sowie bomben sound.
einzig alle sniper missionen waren sehr cool in mw wobei sich die abgenutzt haben aber klar was will man auch machen is halt auch nur nen schießprügel


----------



## Datamind (7. November 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> bitte was? habe alle sp von cod gespielt und sie sind sehr wohl zu übertreffen und ich setzt bf3 sp gleich mit dem letzen mw. skript nicht so gut dafür opisch und atmo viel besser.
> was im mp besser ist muss jeder für sich wissen ich möchte auch eine gute grafik haben sowie bomben sound.
> einzig alle sniper missionen waren sehr cool in mw wobei sich die abgenutzt haben aber klar was will man auch machen is halt auch nur nen schießprügel



Habe die BF3 Kampagne gespielt und die ist einfach nur langweilig. Hier und da mal ein bischen schiessen und den Rest der Zeit den strunzdummen KI Teammates hinterherlaufen. Wenn die nicht gerade durch "geschlossene" Türen laufen oder einen aus der Deckung rausdrücken weil ihre Wegpunkte alle miserabel programmiert sind.

Bei CoD kann man wenigstens Ballern, Ballern, Ballern. Da ist zwar auch viel gescriptet, aber da kommt mir kein Gefühl der langeweile auf, vermutlich weil du nur am schiessen bist und überall was kracht und wummst. Gerade das WW2 Szenario würde ich jetzt in Teil 9 doch sehr bevorzugen.

Klar das es nach 8 Teilen irgendwann langweilig wird, das wäre bei Battlefield nicht anders. CoD 1 und 2 waren meine Favoriten, die habe ich auch ziemlich lange gespielt. Ohne diesen killstreak schnick schnack musste man dort Skill zeigen um gut zu sein. K98 mit 5 Schuss und davon mindestens 4 kills... und dann noch diese geilen map packs, hatte ca. 50 custom maps geladen die einfach nur Hammer waren


----------



## philipp141294 (7. November 2011)

"flotte Optik" lol


----------



## Xorydol (7. November 2011)

Battlefield 3 singleplayer hab ich noch nicht viel gespielt, er ist aber sicher zumindest gleichwertig mit den CoD Teilen, auf jeden Fall besser waren aber bad company 1 und 2


----------



## DoctorxB4sHx (7. November 2011)

Hab gerade bei meinem Kumpel MW3 MP und Spec OPS gezockt und ich muss sagen BF3 kann einpacken gehen. Hammer geiles Spiel und die Grafik im MP wurde auch verbessert. Dazu wieder viel von COD 4 miteingebracht . Lob an Infinity Ward und Sledgehammer Games!!!
Gruß Doctor Bash


----------



## Boxenluder66 (8. November 2011)

Hoffentlich kommt der Krieg irgendwann zu euch nach Hause. Dann müsst ihr alle auch im RL an die Front und erlebt mal am eigenen Leibe, was in so einer Schlacht mit euren besten Freunden passiert.


----------



## Zurael (8. November 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach, scheinbar viele kleine Verbesserungen, z.B Serverbrowser, Lan etc. ein ultimativer Grafikhit ist es aber leider nicht, scheinbar noch die alte Grafikengine. Auch wenn EA bei Origin bzw. bei der EULA geschlampt hat, ist die Grafik sehr wohl um einiges besser als Battlefield 3, liegt eben an der neuen Forstbite Engine. Zum Spielspaß kann ich nur sagen, das ich sowohl Spaß in Battlefield 3 als auch in Call of Duty MW 3 habe, und kann schon sagen welches mir besser gefällt - beide - haben etwas ansich was einen in den Bann zieht, ich würde schon fast sagen wollen, das man Battlefield 3 nicht mit CoD MW3 vergleichen kann obwohl das Genre eben das gleiche ist. Die Stile der Spiele sind verschieden. Was mir z.B. an CoD MW3 gut gefällt sind die Waffensounds und wer den Spielmodi "FFA" ( Jeder gegen jeden ) favorisiert, welcher hier wieder sehr gut gelungen ist, wird ebenfalls viel Spaß haben. Aber ob das Spiel wirklich seine 50 Euro wert ist, mag ich zu bezweifeln, es wirkt eher wie ein großes DLC Paket was man hätte für 30 Euro verkaufen können.


----------



## harndrang (8. November 2011)

@Boxenluder66:
Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen RL und Spiel!

Ich persönlich bekomme beim Spiel eine "ganz minimale vage" Vorstellung davon wie schlimm und heftig Krieg ist und sein kann. Ich spiele zwar gerne Battefield und ARMA, möchte aber niemals einen Krieg erleben. Ich denke nahezu 99,99% der Shooter Spieler sehen das ähnlich.


----------



## PotHead235 (8. November 2011)

geh doch heulen boxenluder..
du bist ja auch so eine bei der es gleich heisst wenn man shooter spielt, dass man ein psycho ist und kriegsgeil ist..
ach gott du musst probleme haben.
geh und spiel weiter pokemon...aber achtung ich wünsch dir nämlich dass dich pikachu in deinem Kinderzimmer besucht, aber dann....


----------



## Lou-Ciphre (9. November 2011)

Howdy

Zuerst mal vorweg. NEIN, ich bin kein BF3-Fanboy und auch KEIN CoD-Hasser, ich zocke eigentlich beide im wechsel, je nachdem wonach mir grad ist. Wobei meine stärkere Tendenz seit BF:Vietnam natürlich zu BF ist.

@DoctorxB4sHx

BF3 kann im gegensatz zu MW3 im MP einpacken??  Aha.....ahaha...hahaha

Ich hoffe, manche Entwickler bei Infinity Ward ersticken an ihrer eigenen Kotze nach ihrer, bestimmt dicken, Entwickler-Party, wo es da heißt: "Geil, so macht man aus scheiße richtig dick Kohle. Die Kids sind heute so dumm, die kaufen uns jeden Mist ab, hauptsache da steht CoD drauf!" Darauf hin antwortet ein anderer: "Ja, ich glaube du hast recht...hahaha, Prost!"

Grafik unter aller sau, viel zu alt, aber läuft....super
Sound sagte hier einer wäre toll...aha, ich weiß nicht, hab mehrere Gewehre ausprobiert, alle hören sich gleich blechern-dumpf an.
Die Karten sind toll?? Hmm, da find ich die CSS-Karten ja noch aufregender, und die haben schon Jaaahre aufm Buckel. Einfach nur enge, hässliche Ruinen-, Schrottplatz-, oder Baustellen-Stadt-Karten

Voller Vorfreude auf eine kleine Alternative zu BF3 hab ich mir gestern direkt MW3 geholt...und nach 2Std. MP in die Tonne geworfen. Aus Wut und Frust. Es ist einfach eine Frechheit, von Activision/IW uns so zu verarschen. Es ist einfach ein handwarmer Aufguss von MW1 mit den Designfehlern von MW2. Dieses Matchmaking-System gehört verboten, man verbringt mehr Zeit damit, das überhaupt ein Spiel zustande kommt, als daß man tatsächlich spielt, wenn man dann doch mal dazu kommt, leavt der "Host" und ein neuer wird gesucht, das passiert pro partie teils mehrfach. Von den, ja, jetzt schon, vorhandenen cheatern ganz zu schweigen.
Ok, mein Problem, die Glocken hätten schon bimmeln sollen, als ich im Laden "Infinity Ward" gelesen hab, und ja, ich hätte doch mal vorher im Net nachgucken sollen.

so Long


----------



## DJ4ddi (9. November 2011)

Tja... Lou-Ciphre hat es zwar etwas übertrieben formuliert, aber am Ende läufts genau darauf hinaus. Infinity Ward verkauft fast das selbe Spiel einfach wieder und wieder, die Engine läuft zwar auf konstanten 60 FPS, sieht aber dementsprechend mies aus (zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen aktuellen Shootern) und hört sich trotz Verbesserung zum Vorgänger auch immernoch nicht wirklich gut an. Alles was MW3 bietet sind ein paar neue Maps (SP und MP), der Rest ist einfach wieder fast komplett übernommen.
Ich zocke wirklich gerne CoD, aber man kann Modern Warfare 1 genauso spielen wie Modern Warfare 3, die Unterschiede sind so gering, dass ich wirklich wundere wie Activision so etwas noch vermarktet bekommt. Großer Respekt deswegen für Activision Marketing, großer Frust wegen Inifity Ward Entwicklung.

Und zum Test von GameZone: Wer einen echten MW3-Fanboy-Test lesen will, der sollte sich das mal anschauen - alle anderen sollten das nicht tun. Battlefield 3 kommt in fast jedem Absatz vor, zum Teil mit krassen Vorurteilen (z.B. dass MW3 mit BF3 technisch mithalten kann - wirklich sehr witzig). Auch die KI von BF3 wird als angeblich so dumm dargestellt, aber ehrlich gesagt - und ich habe beide SP-Kampagnen und Koop-Levels schon durch - ist die von CoD um einiges dämlicher.
Lest euch lieber den Test von PCGames, der ist wenigstens größtenteils sachlich und neutral.
Have fun,

Addi


----------



## schnippi3189 (9. November 2011)

Kurz und Knapp! Mir persönlich ist die Grafik das Waffenarsenal und ob es nun "nur" neue Multiplayermaps gibt egal! Im grunde genommen will jeder echte MW Fan nur wissen wie mit der Storyline weitergeht! Und ich bin positiv überrascht wie man Action, Herz, Dramatik, usw. so in ein Genre stecken kann!


----------

